# the setup



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

my daily driver 

passenger side shot









front shot









top view









my new cold air intake










its only a sentra


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn Javier, thats a ginormous turbo right there!

Anyways, nice setup. We all guessed right why the radiator wasn't that wide. Good to see we were right


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Looks good, finally coming together...

Did you reuse the oil drain line from your old GA16DET????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how do you plan on closing the hood? LOL

looks sick man!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks 

james,
didnt reuse the old oil line.....my brother is keeping it as part of the kit.

chimmike,
hood closes like this


----------

